# Columbia based Custom called "Elvis"



## yeshoney (Nov 26, 2007)

OK, everything is done except the windshield.  I didn't like the handlebars for two reasons: one, they looked like every other ape hanger bike and two, the bike wouldn't fit in the back of the van, LOL.  I wanted the W-I-D-E G-L-I-D-E look.  I had this pair of bars I was gonna use on my RRBBO1 bike and decided to give them a try.  Lights were purchased and after some manufacturing of a light bar from a fender hangar here it is.  Pictures are not great, but it's raining and I have school conferences for the next four days so I doubt i will get a chance to shoot new ones.  ENJOY!  It was a labor of love!


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 27, 2007)

The paint looks nice...did you spray it yourself?


----------



## J.E (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice.I like the front fork


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 28, 2007)

what did you do with those handle bars? very interesting. I've always loved that chainguard looks great!! Hows the fork work they are hard to come by those came off of a colson evans.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 28, 2007)

some chrome fenders will look great on that


----------

